
California Mulls Proposal to Legalize Consumption of Roadkill - vector_spaces
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200SB395
======
vector_spaces
SF Gate article: [https://m.sfgate.com/outdoors/article/roadkill-eating-
illega...](https://m.sfgate.com/outdoors/article/roadkill-eating-illegal-
carcass-california-code-13634674.php)

